# Downgrader iOS 7 à iOS 6 ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2013)

Hello.

J'ai vu que iOS 7 sera dispo ce soir pour mon 4S, et j'aimerais tenter.
Mais est-ce possible de downgrader (revenir) à iOS 6.1.3 si cela me plait pas ?


Merci d'avance !!


----------



## 8enoit (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Cet article t'aidera
iOS 7 : dix points-clés pour bien commencer

En résumé il faut que tu aies sauvegardé, via iTunes de préférence, ton appareil avant d'effectuer la màj iOS 7.
Tu pourras alors restaurer ton appareil en cas de regret.


----------



## jack007 (19 Septembre 2013)

tu es sur mac ou pc?

pour mac voici ce qu'il faut faire

il faut garder le "iPhone5,2_6.1.4_10B350_Restore" , par exemple sur le bureau avant de faire la mise à jour et tu peut recharger iOS 6 si tu veut après manuellement avec itunes. la sauvegarde de itunes ne downgrade pas en iOS 6 mais ça restaure tes apps, contacts, etc. et ton iphone sera tjrs en iOS 7. 

sur mac le fichier se trouve dans bibliothèque, itunes et iphone software update. si tu fais une mise à jour sans copier ce fichier il sera mis à la poubelle automatiquement après la mise à jour en iOS 7.

pour aller à la bibliothèque il faut ouvrir une fenêtre finder et cliquer sur aller sur la barre en haut et appuyer ensuite sur alt et là tu verra bibliothèque dans la liste.

si t es sur pc, c pareil mais il faut garder ce fichier "iPhone5,2_6.1.4_10B350_Restore" et le trouver dans ton ordi.


----------



## jfkm (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour.

Moi j'avais conservé un " *iPhone5,2_6.0.1_10A525_Restore.ipsw* "


Ca peut fonctionner pour repasser un Iphone 6 en IOS 6 si le 7 ne convient pas ?

Auquel cas, je ne me souviens plus de la manip sur Itunes, sur Mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2013)

Je suis sur Pc.
Benoît, rien n'est noté dans l'article pour le retour sur ios6...

Pour la restauration j'ai un iPhone 4S. Par contre j'ai lu à plusieurs endroits sur le web que cette manip décrite ne fonctionne que pour les version bêta de iOS 7, et que si je fais ça avec une version finale, après l'avoir restaurer en iOS 6, je serais coincé à l'étape de validation de l'os au premier démarrage.

Quelqu'un a-t'il testé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2013)

Je me réponds à moi-même en ayant trouvé cet article, publié cette après-midi :
iOS 7 : comment revenir à iOS 6 ?

Un site sérieux donc je leur fais confiance. J'ai lancé la mise à jour, on verra bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2013)

Ce n'est plus possible depuis aujourd'hui :
Apple ne signe plus iOS 6.1.3 et iOS 6.1.4 | iPhoneAddict.fr


----------



## Matthy360 (24 Septembre 2013)

Il n'y a vraiment plus aucune manip' possible pour faire marche arrière ? iOS 7 me plait bien, le problème est que mon iPhone 4S se décharge beaucoup plus vite qu'auparavant, et cela devient ennuyant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2013)

Salut.

J'ai aussi un 4S, et je tiens 2 jours avec. 
Essaie de désactiver le bluetooth, etc... tout ce qui t'es pas utile directement.
Perso j'ai le wifi toujours enclenché, et les données mobile. Le reste est coupé et mode silence.


----------



## steppenlux (5 Octobre 2013)

C'est tout à fait possible de downgrader vos Iphone; comme par ici par exemple (en anglais):
Unhappy with iOS 7? Downgrade while you still can | Macworld

Perso, je m'apprête à le faire, comme je l'ai fait pour Itunes, Lion (revenu sous snowleopard). 
Mac à le don ces derniers temps pour faire de vraies mises à jours merdiques, lourdes et destructrices de nombreuses fonctions qui étaient parfaites; pour les mises à jours, ils sont en mode Nazi ou "Và te faire fou..."
leur attitude pue franchement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2013)

As-tu seulement lu les premières lignes de ton tuto magique ??



> Don't say I didn't warn you. It seems that Apple has indeed stopped signing versions of iOS prior to version 7. Therefore, until a technique emerges that allows you to skirt Apple's restrictions, those who have upgraded their devices to iOS 7 can no longer revert to an earlier version of the operating system.



En gros le tutoriel décrit exactement ce que j'ai mis plus haut, y compris que C'EST PLUS POSSIBLE.
Avant de balancer un lien comme ça, on lit un minimum...


----------



## maxime.renard (13 Novembre 2013)

Hello à tous, 

Un bon mois a passé depuis cette charmante conversation... Est-ce qu'on a du nouveau pour repasser sous iOs 6 ? Pour les possesseurs de iPhone 4 comme moi, c'est chaque jour un calvaire de subir les lags interminables de iOs7... 

Peut-être avec un jailbreak iOs 6 qui permettrait de restaurer ? (je ne suis pas familier de cette partie du forum, si jailbreak est le mot à ne jamais prononcer, désolé). Ou une autre solution a émergé ? Je ne trouve rien en fouinant un peu sur les sites spécialisés...


----------



## rgi (13 Novembre 2013)

A tu les shsh valident de ton iphone 4 ?


----------



## maxime.renard (13 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> A tu les shsh valident de ton iphone 4 ?



Non, je ne les ai pas... J'ai vu que je pouvais downgrader en les ayant, mais malheureusement, j'ignorais jusqu'à leur existence lorsque je suis passé sous iOs 7. 

Ma question est plutôt pour ceux qui n'ont pas de SHSH et qui ont fait la mise à jour comme de simples clients naïfs


----------



## rgi (13 Novembre 2013)

la réponse est très simple alors: Non impossible de revenir sous ios 6 sans shsh.


----------



## maxime.renard (13 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> la réponse est très simple alors: Non impossible de revenir sous ios 6 sans shsh.



Et pour l'avenir : c'est très peu probable, ou c'est une question de temps avant qu'on puisse le faire ? 

Et avec un jailbreak ?


----------



## rgi (14 Novembre 2013)

Même réponse , il te faut attendre le jailbreak ios 7


----------



## rodolpheb (9 Décembre 2013)

Je viens juste m'ajouter à la liste des mécontents d'IOS7 sur iphone 4.

C'est juste insupportable que la puissance ne soit pas réservée sur les applis de base de téléphonie, messagerie, etc 

Toutes les solutions qui peuvent alléger ce pb me raviront.

A bon entendeur ...


----------



## rgi (9 Décembre 2013)

les solutions ??? prendre un 5/5c/5s


----------

